# Audi 200 Bumper Question



## JVG (Feb 26, 2007)

I know the chassis is similar but does any know if a front bumper from an Audi V8 Quattro would fit and early 89 Audi 200 Quattro?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

requires pretty extensive modifications, but can be done


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i put one on my 1987 5000s without too much trouble, i also did the hood, and front fenders too.


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

didn't have to modify the little bumper shock mount things? 

Maybe its harder on a 200 20v


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

yup and the little rail thingy's that are on the wraparound sides of the fender. i just mig welded on the flanges from the v8 to 5000's frame. then it was bolted on like normal v8 bumper should.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Do it Geest. (I still need to see this beast someday btw...)


----------

